# iPhone 4 does not show missed calls. HELP PLEASE!!!



## CATSr2

Hello there. My sister is having huge issues with her iPhone 4. She tells me it's all up-to-date. But I will never know because she lives in Alabama (she don't trust me with it either). So what's happening is 1st off, when she goes to the phone thing, she needs to enter a password. Second thing is that missed messages don't show up either. She said to me that one day she called her voice mail and it told her she had 25 missed messages. Then she told me that her phone doesn't alert her when she has a missed call. I checked the settings and it is set to pop-up alert. That was all the info she told me before she got annoyed with me and shooed me away. So hopefully y'all can help us figure out how to fix it. Thanks in advance.


----------

